# Should be obvious. It wasn't.



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So for anyone that doesn't already know ( which was me up until this morning) brass is a alloy made of copper and zinc. I added some brass fittings to some plumbing because they "werent" copper. Turns out I now know why my zoas were closed up, they were angry.

So to summarize, while it is wonderful to share our successes in this hobby it is just as helpful to share our blunders so others don't make the same mistakes we do.


----------



## Robojam (Mar 28, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> So for anyone that doesn't already know ( which was me up until this morning) brass is a alloy made of copper and zinc. I added some brass fittings to some plumbing because they "werent" copper. Turns out I now know why my zoas were closed up, they were angry.
> 
> So to summarize, while it is wonderful to share our successes in this hobby it is just as helpful to share our blunders so others don't make the same mistakes we do.


Yikes! Hopefully they make a good recovery

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Should always only use PVC or ABS plumbing parts for sw & fw tanks, IMO.

Good of you to post this to warn others.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Should always only use PVC or ABS plumbing parts for sw & fw tanks, IMO.
> 
> Good of you to post this to warn others.


You are not wrong my good man, you are not wrong!!
Everyone is opened back up and looking good, i'll get any latent amounts out over time with partial w/c. Seems like i just jumped out of the way of that train in time. Pays to pay attention so the mistakes I makes don't get out of hand.


----------

